# Wait 'til you hear this!!!!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

J had Lola out at Stormont Estate today (lovely foresty type walk with large grassy areas at our Goverment buildings in Belfast, we take Lola here most days!). 

A power walker (dark hair, female, 30's) came charging in their direction (J could sense her attitude wasn't good). Lola was practising sitting at kerb to cross road and was around 2 FOOT maybe more, away from the walker who was just coming towards to pass, might I add there was plenty of room. The walker took her water bottle and SQUIRTED Lola with it!! Like somebody possessed! Lola was no where near her, she is tiny and not aggressive in anyway, just minding her own business learning how to cross a fake road. The walker had earphones in and shouted in an awful accent and tone of voice, " I was bit before by a big dog so I don't like them anywhere me!" J said back well you shouldn't walk where there are dogs, and treating them like that, it's no wonder you got bitten! She continued to walk on.

I wish I had been there because I would have stopped her and poured her water all over her! How dare she! I'm very cross about it. Seriously! Is that unbelievable or what? If I see the woman, I'm sure I won't be able to pass her without giving her a piece of my mind!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

There is only one word for someone like that it starts with a B ha! I would of knocked her out


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Stupid cow, I hope she meets a big dog that doesn't like her soaking technique!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Some people just thrive on annoying people. That woman has serious issues. She needs to get a life. 😡


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Honestly if I'd been there! That's exactly the type of behaviour which will go against her someday (and has already clearly). Lola was completely put off her walk and ended up running all over the show! Both J and Lola could sense the atmosphere from the woman before she got anywhere near them. Some big dog will not take kindly to her one day, I am sure of it. I only pity they poor dog that does turn on her, and who will probably get the blame even though its her own stupid problem! Mad mad mad.... Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

What an idiot!!!! I would be so mad! Poor little Lola minding her own business...hope she's ok now


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor lovely little Lola, I hope the incident does not give her a phobia of runners... people, they are a mystery to me.... if she is truly afraid of dogs you'd think she'd use her common sense and steer clear ... give Lola Bear a big hug from me.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys... Poor wee baby! I'm very annoyed, as you know. She is obviously a stupid, narrow minded you know what. 

Lola seems ok.. I'm sure it won't affect her. But still, it's not right! It's kind of assault. If she had done it to a human their would have been a fight! If I had been there, there would have been a fight.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Lola. Some people are just terrible. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Some people's behaviour never ceases to amaze


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

I actually cannot believe someone would do this! What gave her the right to think that was acceptable! Poor Lola  I can imagine how angry you must be & also alittle upset someone could do that to your Lola x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

What a cheek, I can't believe this, how dare she pour water on someone's dog, what a complete idiot.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola wasn't even interested in her. Stupid b****!!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

I'd be inclined to have a bottle of water with you in future, in case you see her again, squirt her & say "my dog was assaulted by you last time & she doesn't like you anywhere near her."


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mariag said:


> I'd be inclined to have a bottle of water with you in future, in case you see her again, squirt her & say "my dog was assaulted by you last time & she doesn't like you anywhere near her."


Exactly my plan. I always have water with us in case Lola gets thirsty!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well the next time you go there take a water bottle with you and if you see her ..well you will know just what to do .and then just say politely that I thought you were a threat,, ..got it .I would soak her good


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Karma will get that B**** so one day she will get what is coming to her! Still can't believe that......unreal how stupid people can be! She is probably some miserable unhappy person so you can rejoice in the fact that your dog loves you and probably no one loves this witch not even a rat!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

I have seen many women just like that .they live in there own little world spend there lives looking for mister right ,but unknown to them is that mister right is looking for a happy well adjusted girl with a sense of humor and this bit** will die an old maid .all alone and wonder why ..and dogs and cats don't even like her PS 
I would still drown ,her a** when I see her again LOL


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

sugerlump said:


> I have seen many women just like that .they live in there own little world spend there lives looking for mister right ,but unknown to them is that mister right is looking for a happy well adjusted girl with a sense of humor and this bit** will die an old maid .all alone and wonder why ..and dogs and cats don't even like her PS
> I would still drown ,her a** when I see her again LOL



Lumpy you have just made me burst out laughing!! Great post.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah drown the witch!!! Nasty woman! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You made me laugh!!


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> J had Lola out at Stormont Estate today (lovely foresty type walk with large grassy areas at our Goverment buildings in Belfast, we take Lola here most days!).
> 
> A power walker (dark hair, female, 30's) came charging in their direction (J could sense her attitude wasn't good). Lola was practising sitting at kerb to cross road and was around 2 FOOT maybe more, away from the walker who was just coming towards to pass, might I add there was plenty of room. The walker took her water bottle and SQUIRTED Lola with it!! Like somebody possessed! Lola was no where near her, she is tiny and not aggressive in anyway, just minding her own business learning how to cross a fake road. The walker had earphones in and shouted in an awful accent and tone of voice, " I was bit before by a big dog so I don't like them anywhere me!" J said back well you shouldn't walk where there are dogs, and treating them like that, it's no wonder you got bitten! She continued to walk on.
> 
> I wish I had been there because I would have stopped her and poured her water all over her! How dare she! I'm very cross about it. Seriously! Is that unbelievable or what? If I see the woman, I'm sure I won't be able to pass her without giving her a piece of my mind!


Take a camera with you, with a t-shirt that says "cctv in operation" and next time send the footage and shirt to RSPCA or equivalent as the t-shirt sign makes the cctv legally standing as evidence if you have a witness to state you were wearing both for protection from this.


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> I have seen many women just like that .they live in there own little world spend there lives looking for mister right ,but unknown to them is that mister right is looking for a happy well adjusted girl with a sense of humor and this bit** will die an old maid .all alone and wonder why ..and dogs and cats don't even like her PS
> I would still drown ,her a** when I see her again LOL


Couldn't agree more. Personally I would just like to use the legal method to insure that the former was guaranteed.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

WHAT?! I cannot believe that she had the audacity to do that to poor sweet Lola! She better watch herself or one of these times a dog will attack her or an owner will punch her out for spraying their dog. I would be beyond angry…


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a classy woman ...not!! 

Shocking behaviour.... Rise above it 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah poor Lola :hug:. Yes, definitely would foliow Maria's advice and give that woman a taste of her own medicine.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Bloody stupid women, hope she gets her come uppance.
Love the idea of soaking her next time - not sure I'd have the gall, but then again I wouldn't have the gall to soak/attack someones elses dog either.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She needs to STAY HOME on a treadmill if she is so put off by dogs!! I am very protective of my poos . . I would have probably confronted her, but be careful . . as people like that will scream assalt quickly!! What an insecure TOAD!!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

None of it even makes sense... Why couldn't she just power walk around Lola instead of being so silly. What a crazy lady, if she carries on doing that she will get bitten one day.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

Julie - I think if I meet her I will definitely have to say something. We have used this park for nearly a year, at least 4 times per week amd have never seen her before, so I will not stand for her ruining our walk or assaulting my dog.

Nanci - I agree... Toad is a good description! 

Nadine - I know! Totally doesn't make any sense! Grrrrr... Makes me cross!! Stupid stupid gross woman!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well it is a good thing that she did not do that to ginger .or I would be writing this from a jail cell. I would be there for assault on a stupid women.. PS

glade I could bring some smiles in to your normal lives LOL love it


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree it is a form of assault. How awful. I'm glad Lola seems unaffected by it.


----------

